# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Stage][77/RP] BTS Informatique de Gestion - Option Dveloppeur

## animithra

Etudiante en BTS d'informatique de gestion option dveloppeur, je suis  la recherche d'un stage en entreprise.

Le stage aurait lieu du 17/12/2007 au 22/12/2007 et du 07/01/2007 au 23/02/2007.
L'interruption entre les deux priodes de ce stage s'explique par les congs scolaire de Nol o le choix est laiss  l'entreprise de garder l'lve stagiaire ou non au sein de la socit.

Je dveloppe facilement en php/mysql avec complment en HTML, CSS et Javascript.
Je peux aussi crer des applications JAVA.

En consquence, mes comptences se tournent principalement vers le dveloppement web.

Bien au-del de mes facults d'tudiante, je suis quelqu'un d'autodidacte.
J'ai cr mon premier site Internet  12ans seulement, et c'est un vritable hobby pour moi.

Pour pousser plus loin, j'ai commenc  apprendre  crer des applications en C/C++ pour windows, afin de dvelopper des applicatifs simples dont on peut parfois avoir besoin.

Vous l'aurez compris, l'informatique reprsente ma plus grande passion.
Une passion que j'ai d'ailleurs concrtise en crant ma propre socit fin juillet.

Je serais donc ravie de pouvoir effectuer mon stage auprs d'une entreprise qui pourrait rester un partenaire  l'avenir.

Je suis dispose  raliser un projet de A  Z pour prouver ma valeur.

En vous remerciant de m'avoir lue et dans l'attente d'une rponse, je me tiens  disposition pour toute question de votre part, et vous prie de croire en mes sentiments, les meilleurs.

Melle FERRIER Julie.

----------

